

Facebook to offer e-payment services in Russia - arnoldwh
http://www.rbcnews.com/komment/komment.shtml?2012/05/28/33663121

======
arnoldwh
Was a little worried about if this was true or not as I was surprised by how
small a story this is.

Another article about it (even fewer details):

[http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-05-28/facebook-to-
star...](http://www.businessweek.com/news/2012-05-28/facebook-to-start-money-
transfer-system-in-russia-kommes)

~~~
roshangry
Thanks for sharing this.

